# Disney tickets for timeshare presentations



## traceyjs (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, just wondering if there's anywhere you can look at to find a list of timeshare presentations in Orlando that give away tickets to Disney world.  

We are coming from Oz so wouldn't mind doing a presentation (and maybe purchasing), but we're not interested in accommodation, just disney tickets as it will be quite some time before we can afford to go back to the US.

Thanks


----------



## Carl D (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, first of all, whatever you do, do not purchase directly from the resort.

Since you're coming a long distance, I assume you are spending more than 1 day at WDW. Because you will probably be purchasing multi day passes, the extra day that you will get for free may be worth $5.
Is that really worth a couple hours of valuble vacation time??


----------



## traceyjs (Jun 17, 2008)

Carl D said:


> Well, first of all, whatever you do, do not purchase directly from the resort.
> 
> Since you're coming a long distance, I assume you are spending more than 1 day at WDW. Because you will probably be purchasing multi day passes, the extra day that you will get for free may be worth $5.
> Is that really worth a couple hours of valuble vacation time??



Thanks for your message Carl. I don't understand why the extra day would only be worth $5.  Do they come with restrictions?  The reason I ask is that there's an Ebay seller who is selling 3 days for $20 and all you have to do is attend a 90 minute presentation.

Am I being naiive and is this a scam?  Thanks.


----------



## Carl D (Jun 17, 2008)

traceyjs said:


> Thanks for your message Carl. I don't understand why the extra day would only be worth $5.  Do they come with restrictions?  The reason I ask is that there's an Ebay seller who is selling 3 days for $20 and all you have to do is attend a 90 minute presentation.
> 
> Am I being naiive and is this a scam?  Thanks.


The way the Disney price structure works is the more days you purchase, the cheaper the days become. 
In other words (example only - I don't have the prices in front of me), a 1 day ticket may be $70, a 2 day $120,... 7 day $275, 8 day $285, 9 day $290.

If you are going to buy a large ticket anyway, the price difference for an extra day may not be worth your time at the presentation.

Does that make sense?


----------



## traceyjs (Jun 17, 2008)

I see what you mean.  

Any suggestions on what we should see and how many days we should buy?  We've never been there before - David and I have been to Disneyland several times, David to Disney world 25 years ago, but the kids have seen neither.

We're only in Orlando for a week and might like to check out other things - any good suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## luv2vacation (Jun 17, 2008)

It depends on how old your kids are and what time of year you are going.  It also depends on what you are looking to get out out of your Florida trip.  If you traveled all that way to 'do Disney' than spend the time at Disney!!  It is _very easy_ to spend the whole week there, _especially your first time_.  Generally, you need about 1 day per park (Magic Kingdom, Epcot, MGM/Hollywood Studios, Animal Kingdom) and maybe 1 day to 'finish up'.  By 'finish up' I mean hit anything you might have missed in any 1 park (especially MK, which will take more than a day to do everything), and/or revisit anything that was truly special to you.  That would mean a 5-day park-hopper ticket.  This would also leave you a day to spend enjoying the resort that you are staying at for a little bit of down-time.

BTW, Disneyland is MUCH smaller than Disney World and different in a lot of ways.  And a LOT has changed in Disney World in the last 25 years - that was just after Epcot - it's like going for the first time again now!


----------



## silvib (Jun 17, 2008)

We received a one day pass to the park of our choice by going on a presentation at the Villas of Regal Palms, operated by Consolidated (I think).


----------



## Carl D (Jun 17, 2008)

Walt Disney World is huge... 48 square miles.
Four theme parks, two water parks, three sections of Downtown Disney, a boardwalk area, approx 20 hotel resorts (many worth taking time to visit), five golf courses, a race track, para sailing, fishing, and the list goes on..

I would recommend spending as many days as you can at WDW, however only the 4 theme parks require a *days* admission. The water parks and some night clubs require options that are add ons to your ticket.

Here is some ticket pricing. Look under "Magic Your Way"-
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/tickets/ticketsLandingPage?id=TicketsLandingPage#

If you are going to visit WDW again in the next few years, you should consider purchasing more days on the ticket than you will use on this trip. You would need to add the "no expiration" option, which is pricey, but the remaining days will be good for future visits. You will likely come out better doing it that way.
Of course, if you don't plan to return that's a bad option.


----------



## traceyjs (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the good info.  I think it's fair to say that we won't be making a big trip like this for years and years.  We are actually going to be in the US for 5 weeks (including a Caribbean cruise), so this is the big one!

To save time in Orlando, I was thinking that we would do Universal Studios in LA and Seaworld in San Diego - that means we wouldn't need to do them in Orlando - good idea?

As for the other parks - our girls will be 10 and 12, and we're staying at Orange Lakes.  I'd like to have at least a day there if possible.  

How does MGM/Hollywood differ from the LA experience at Universal?  That is, I'm assuming that MGM is a studio.

Do you think a five day pass is enough?  I think that one water park would be enough because I believe the pools at Orange Lakes are really great.

Can't tell you how much your good advice helps!  Thanks again.


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 18, 2008)

silvib said:


> We received a one day pass to the park of our choice by going on a presentation at the Villas of Regal Palms, operated by Consolidated (I think).


A single one-day ticket when you (a couple?) attended or did you each get a free one-day ticket?  How did you learn of the offer?  Most that I've seen are discounted Disney tickets, not freebies.



traceyjs said:


> To save time in Orlando, I was thinking that we would do Universal Studios in LA and Seaworld in San Diego - that means we wouldn't need to do them in Orlando - good idea?


Actually, most people say the LA Universal is more of a real studio tour and it's a half-day visit at most.  But Universal's Islands of Adventure in Orlando is a must-see... some people prefer it over a Disney park.  At the least, it rivals them, IMO.  Universal Studios Orlando is similar to MGM Orlando - teens and young adults may prefer USO and families with a wider age range may prefer MGM.

I've read several times that the various Sea World parks are similar enough that you could visit one wherever you find it and be satisfied - it's wonderful for those who enjoy live (marine) animal shows.



traceyjs said:


> Do you think a five day pass is enough?  I think that one water park would be enough because I believe the pools at Orange Lakes are really great.


I agree.  If you will only have one week in Orlando, and if it's somewhat offseason, you may enjoy a 4-day pass to Disney or if it's busier, a 5-day pass.  If you'll get a 4-day pass, you might like to add a single day at Universal's Islands of Adventure.

The pools at Orange Lake are very nice.  The girls will enjoy them a lot and you won't miss the water parks during such a busy week.  Have fun!


----------



## luv2vacation (Jun 18, 2008)

As much as I'm sure the girls would like the water park, since you will only be there 1 week, I wouldn't waste one of my days there - you can go to a water park anywhere, there is nothing at the Disney water parks that make them "Disney" special.

Also, yes Islands of Adventure is really cool, but if you won't be making the trip again for 'years and years' and Disney is your primary reason for going, then make sure that you take plenty of time for those 4 major Disney parks.

OTOH, we often manage Animal Kingdom in a half day, if you start early and plan right, so you could use the rest of _that_ day to finish up MK - that could cut your Disney days to 4 and allow a day for Islands of Adventure and STILL a day off to relax and wind down.

Also, are you planning on going to Disneyland when in CA?  There are some rides that are the same, so you could research that and skip those in FL to save a little time.

Like Carl said, WDW is *HUGE*.  That's why, for our first trip there with my sister's granddaughter, we stayed _2 weeks_.  That way we made sure that we didn't miss anything in the 4 major Disney Parks, spent a day in one of the water parks, spent 2 FULL days at Universal/Islands of Adventure and still had some time to enjoy the resorts *and* check out what ever else Orlando area had to offer.


----------



## traceyjs (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow!  I don't know where to start!  More invaluable information.

We are not going to Disneyland in CA - both David and I have been several times.  

In my mind I had thought to do most of our time at the disney theme parks.  We will be coming off a 7 night cruise so I'm sure we can handle a busy week (especially as the week after is in HNL).  

Perhaps a four day pass is a way to go with an option to do the Universal island thing?

Can you get into the water parks without pre buying tickets and can you go for a short time rather than all day?

Thanks


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 18, 2008)

You may buy a single day ticket to a water park at the gate.  They don't offer shorter visit tickets, so it's the same price whether you stay a few minutes or all day.  It's ~$37/person age 10+.

You're staying at a great resort for the ages of your girls.  They'll love the floating river and slide in the River Island section.  Take advantage of it.  You may be surprised to find that the girls (and you) actually prefer to take more than one day at the resort out of the week.  It has a LOT to offer.

A four-day Disney pass and a single day at Univ Islands of Adv will make for a really fun trip.  If you're going at peak time with very heavy crowds, give yourselves 5 days at Disney parks instead.


----------



## silvib (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally posted by Lisa P
A single one-day ticket when you (a couple?) attended or did you each get a free one-day ticket? How did you learn of the offer? Most that I've seen are discounted Disney tickets, not freebies. ------------------------

In our particular case, I heard about it on  a radio show, the first 50 people to call in would  get a 2 night/3 day stay (no air fare) in a Las Vegas hotel, to view their newest t/s there.  As we were having a prob with flights, I asked Consolidated if I could do the presentation closer to home, which was Villas at Regal Palms.  We both received a free one-day ticket, as well as one gas card worth $100 if I remember correctly.  We actually stayed at the resort itself because I asked if we could, a lot of others on the tour were in an Orlando hotel.  For the record, the units were ridiculously expensive, around $40K.  They can be purchased outright at the moment from about $175K.
This was about a year ago when we visited, so maybe they got more realistic about the prices.
I've also seen commercials on tv by Consolidated, for the Las Vegas t/s - if you see it, sign up that way, then change location.


----------



## silvib (Jun 18, 2008)

Since I wrote the last post, we received the Summer 2008 II magazine.  Consolidated Resorts have a 2 night 3 day summer escape to Orlando for 2 in there, presentation is at Villas at Regal Palms.  Doesn't say what you're given as a bonus.  If you have the magazine, it's on page 73.  The Reservations Hotline # is 877 999 4723.


----------



## Marge007 (Jun 22, 2008)

Just to give you more to think about... SeaWorld has just opened a brand new water park (maybe 6-8 weeks ago).  It is adjacent to their current location.
We have not been there yet, but it sounds and looks spectacular!


----------



## Autoeng (Jun 23, 2008)

IMO I would not pay the extra for Parkhopper addon. Each park will take you a day to get through. If, like a lot of people, you find Epcot to be less than a full day then head bak to your resort for pool time. The expense of a water park ticket and the limited time you have to enjoy it really don't outweigh one another and kids typically don't care where the water is just as long as it is there and they are in it. My 7 year old son got to make the decision on whether we would do a water park or just go to the pool. In his opinion it "Doesn't make sense to stand in line and be hot when the water is right there". Off to the resort!

You can buy a five day tickets and only add the parkhopper to one day so that on the last day you could hit all (or a couple) of the parks again and see and do things you want to again. Most people add the Parkhopper onto everyday's ticket and it is just not worth it to do so.

Enjoy the magic and try and remember to slow down everyonce in a while while in the parks as, if you are like me, you get caught up in the schedule of things and forget to just enjoy it.


----------



## snippet (Jun 23, 2008)

We (2 moms and 4 teens) just got back from a week in Orlando.  We spent one day in Universal's parks (both IOA and Studios in one day) then a day each in the four Disney parks.   I bought our Disney tickets after going through a timeshare presentation while the kids slept in.  I didn't buy the parkhopper options, as I knew we wouldn't need it.


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 23, 2008)

It costs $45 + tax to add the Parkhopper option to any length ticket, regardless of when you add it - the day of your purchase or later.  You can always see if you actually need it then decide if it's worth the upgrade fee.


----------

